# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Metro korvataan busseilla sunnuntaina aamupäivällä 15.1.

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## zige94

Nonni, tätä olen itse ainakin odottanut!

----------


## wade

> Nonni, tätä olen itse ainakin odottanut!


Samoin  :Smile:  Harmi, ettei katkos ala lauantai-iltana aiemmin.

----------


## Pera

Miksi itään päin mentäessä bussit kiertää Herttoniemen bussiterminaalin kautta vaikka itäväylälläkin on pysäkki? Itäkeskuksessakin olis ollu parempi jos bussit käyttäisivät noita turunlinnantiellä olevia pysäkkejä!

----------


## Miska

> Miksi itään päin mentäessä bussit kiertää Herttoniemen bussiterminaalin kautta vaikka itäväylälläkin on pysäkki? Itäkeskuksessakin olis ollu parempi jos bussit käyttäisivät noita turunlinnantiellä olevia pysäkkejä!


No vaikka siksi, että vaihto liityntäbusseihin olisi sujuvampi.

----------


## zige94

> No vaikka siksi, että vaihto liityntäbusseihin olisi sujuvampi.


Ja bussithan leikkii metroa silloin joten niiden pitää ajaa mahdollisimman lähelle metroasemia. Ei sitä haluta matkustajille liikaa haittaa aiheuttaa, vain sen verran mitä on pakollista.

----------


## Pera

> Ja bussithan leikkii metroa silloin joten niiden pitää ajaa mahdollisimman lähelle metroasemia. Ei sitä haluta matkustajille liikaa haittaa aiheuttaa, vain sen verran mitä on pakollista.


Viimeksi kun metroa korvattiin busseilla niin monet matkustajat ja kuljettajat haukkui just tämän Herttoniemen ja Itäkeskuksen terminaalin kiertämisen!

----------


## zige94

> Viimeksi kun metroa korvattiin busseilla niin monet matkustajat ja kuljettajat haukkui just tämän Herttoniemen ja Itäkeskuksen terminaalin kiertämisen!


Varmaan ne matkustajat jotka eivät niitä pysäkkejä käytä. Itse kyllä menisin mielummin ihan terminaalista kuin lähtisin seikkailemaam hevonkuuseen. No Itäkeskuksessa on kyllä hyvän nuo yölinjojen pysäkit tuossa terminaalin vieressä mutta Herttoniemessä tulisi jo vähän kävelymatkaa etenkin keskustasta tultaessa.

----------


## aulis

Onko tietoa, ketkä liikennöi? Viimeksihän oli HelB ja PL. Laskeskelin että kääntöajoista riippuen noin 25-40 autoa tarvitaan parhaimmillaan tähän bussimetroralliin.

Millä perusteella muuten liikennöitsijät ylipäätään valitaan tällaisille tilapäislinjoille?

----------


## kuukanko

Metron automatisointikatkojen yhteydessä valitaan kilpailutuksella erikseen joka kerraksi, kun korvaavaa liikennettä on. Tällä kertaa sekä 99M:n että 99V:n voitti Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne.

----------


## zige94

> Metron automatisointikatkojen yhteydessä valitaan kilpailutuksella erikseen joka kerraksi, kun korvaavaa liikennettä on. Tällä kertaa sekä 99M:n että 99V:n voitti Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne.


Kuinka suuri PL:n kaupunkiliikenteen kalusto määärä on? Nuohan linjat vie jo monta autoa sekä kuljettajaa. Mutta on kyllä sunnuntai kyseessä joten autoja luulisi riittävän.

----------


## Nak

> Kuinka suuri PL:n kaupunkiliikenteen kalusto määärä on? Nuohan linjat vie jo monta autoa sekä kuljettajaa. Mutta on kyllä sunnuntai kyseessä joten autoja luulisi riittävän.


Ajossa luultavasti on nämä:

7kpl Lahti 402
6kpl Volvo 8700LE
6kpl Lahti Scala
4kpl Lahti Scala

Yhteensä 23kpl. En muista ajetaanko h58:lla teleillä sunnuntaisin, mutta jos ei niin vieläkin jää kahdesta sarjasta autoja 730-735 ja 779-781 Osa näistä kuitenkin ajaa h64:ää

----------


## Duracell

Tänään kun ajettiin 99V/M liikennettä, niin ihmettelen sitä fiksua suunnittelijaa jonka mukaan on täysin mahdollista ajaa keskellä päivää Rautatientorilta Vuosaareen 36 minuutissa ja takaisin 32 minuutissa. 
Näissä ei kyllä ollut _mitään_ järjen häiventäkään.

Mulla oli lähdöt 
9.30 Rtorilta
10.06 Vuosaaresta 
10.38 Rtorilta
11.12 Vuosaaresta
11.44 Rtorilta
12.22 Vuosaaresta
12.55 Rtorilta
13.32 Vuosaaresta ollen klo 14.00 Rtorilla

Ei tuossa kerennyt pahemmin edes vessassa välillä käymään. 

HSL olisi voinu paremmin laittaa informaatiota metroasemille jotta asiakkailla ei olisi ollut niin paljoa ongelmia. Esim Itäkeskuksessa matkustajille ei ollut selvää että mistä lähtee bussit keskustaan tai mellunmäkeen saati vuosaareen.
Ei kai se nyt niin iso homma olis ollu laittaa metroasemien oveen A3 kokoisia plakaatteja selkeillä, yksinkertaisilla ohjeilla. Ja jalkauttaa toimistossa näivettyvät suunnittelijat metroasemille opastamaan matkustajia.

Ai niin mutta eihän HSL osaa tiedottaa edes kuljettajille välttämättä muutoksista.

Rtorilla laitureina olis voinu ennemminkin käyttää laitureita 2 ja 3 tai 4 ja 5. Itäkeskusessa 24 ja 32 olisi toimineet keskustan suuntaan paremmin. Tämä ihan sillä että kaikki muut linjat Itäkeskuksessa purkaa laiturille 14.

Vuosaaressa olis voinu isoin plakaatein kertoa 99V:n tulo ja lähtölaiturit, nyt meno oli kuin villissä lännessä ja kuljettajillekkaan ei ollut saatu tietoa että mitä laitureita tulisi käyttää. 

Tosin tästä aihealueesta voisi kokonaan oman jutun aloittaa

----------


## zige94

> Ajossa luultavasti on nämä:
> 
> 7kpl Lahti 402
> 6kpl Volvo 8700LE
> 6kpl Lahti Scala
> 4kpl Lahti Scala
> 
> Yhteensä 23kpl. En muista ajetaanko h58:lla teleillä sunnuntaisin, mutta jos ei niin vieläkin jää kahdesta sarjasta autoja 730-735 ja 779-781 Osa näistä kuitenkin ajaa h64:ää


h64:lta oltiinkin otettu yksi teli pois, tilalla oli Crossari, muistaakseni #738.
Lahti 402:a näin 4kpl. Yksi oli eksynyt jo lähdössä, oli pitänyt ajaa Mellunmäkeen niin olikin tullut Vuosaareen, pisti tunnukset 99M suuntana Rautatientori. Tajusi hetken kuluttua että oli väärässä paikassa ja äkkiä tunnukset pois ja lähti ajamaan. Myös yksi Lahti 402:n ajoi tunnuksella 99 määränpäänä Itäkeskus (M).

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 20:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:25 ----------




> 12.22 Vuosaaresta


Ihan by the way pakko sanoa että nähtiin sut, mutta karkasit paikalta kun olimme juoksemassa Karosan kanssa bussii... No onneksi tuli heti perään jo toinen!

----------


## Duracell

> Ihan by the way pakko sanoa että nähtiin sut, mutta karkasit paikalta kun olimme juoksemassa Karosan kanssa bussii... No onneksi tuli heti perään jo toinen!


Satutko muistamaan auton PL numeroa? 

Sinällään huvittavaa edes sanoa että "karkasit" koska tuossa vaiheessa olin kymmenkunta minuuttia oletetusta aikataulusta myöhässä.

----------


## zige94

> Satutko muistamaan auton PL numeroa? 
> 
> Sinällään huvittavaa edes sanoa että "karkasit" koska tuossa vaiheessa olin kymmenkunta minuuttia oletetusta aikataulusta myöhässä.


En satu muistamaan ikävä kyllä, niin tarkkaan en katsonut, mutta muistaaakseni se Scala teli kyllä oli  :Smile:  Noh, olen tunnettu sananvalinnastani  :Very Happy:  Pahoittelut jos tuo aiheutti mielipahaa sinulle.

Ps. Vaikka tämä ei tänne kuulu niin voisiko joku kertoa, jos tietää, mikä oli kuljettaja Pirttimäen (jonka kyytiin satuin kuvaamaan 99V:n reitin, josta video on juuri latautumassa youtubee jonka valmistuttua ilmoittelen foorumille) ajaman auton numeroa? Unohtu ottaa muistaan ja videon lisätietoihin sen tarvitsisin. YV:llä vaikka jos joku viitsisi ilmoitella, kiitos!  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 20:58 ----------

Oiskohan muuten ollut tämä: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Metro%20li...2/IMG_3125.JPG Eli PL 802. Kameran näyttämään aikaan muuten ei kannata luottaa. Se elää tunnin edellä jostain syystä.

----------


## Duracell

> Oiskohan muuten ollut tämä: http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Metro%20li...2/IMG_3125.JPG Eli PL 802. Kameran näyttämään aikaan muuten ei kannata luottaa. Se elää tunnin edellä jostain syystä.


Kappas... oikein meni. Ja se miks sun kamera elää väärässä ajassa niin se ei osaa siirtyä itestään talviaikaan vaan sun on manuaalisesti muutettava aika kesä/talvi ajaks.

----------


## zige94

> Kappas... oikein meni. Ja se miks sun kamera elää väärässä ajassa niin se ei osaa siirtyä itestään talviaikaan vaan sun on manuaalisesti muutettava aika kesä/talvi ajaks.


Kato tunnistettiin sut heti siitä, "toi oli se Duracell", no joo, ehkä tän foorumin bussikuskien bongaamisen voisi lopettaa tähän  :Very Happy:  Sattumaa se oli. Ja kato mokomaan, en tajunnu että se on kesäajassa...

----------


## Duracell

Ihan OT:nä niin onko kuvat otettu täys automatiikalla ilman salamaa?


Kun katsoin tarkemmin kuvaa niin tuossahan mä olin menossa kääntämään bussia sinne taksiasemalle  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Ihan OT:nä niin onko kuvat otettu täys automatiikalla ilman salamaa?


Ei ole. Valotusaika oli manuaalisesti säädetty. Automaattisella olisi tullut vauhtiviivat kuvaan. Ihan ekoissa kuvissa ainakin oli valoitusaika vähän pielessä, sitten löysin sopivan. Ps. Karosa otti tuon kuvan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuinkas paljon noilla 99M:llä ja 99V:llä oli matkustajia? Oliko joka vuorolla tuulilasikuorma? Ainakin noista zige94:n kuvista päätellen voisi sanoa, että matkustajia riitti.

----------


## Duracell

Välillä oli tuulilasikuorma ja välillä ei, riippu ihan aikataulusta

----------


## Pera

> HSL olisi voinu paremmin laittaa informaatiota metroasemille jotta asiakkailla ei olisi ollut niin paljoa ongelmia. Esim Itäkeskuksessa matkustajille ei ollut selvää että mistä lähtee bussit keskustaan tai mellunmäkeen saati vuosaareen.


Samalaista sekaannusta oli myös Herttoniemessä mm. monet luulivat että Mellunmäkeen/Vuosaaren suuntaan menevät bussit menee keskustaan!
Tästä syystä Itäväylän pysäkki olis ollu parempi vaihtoehto. Muutenkin tuo Herttoniemen kieppi kesti pahimmillaan jopa 7 minuuttia ennen kuin päästiin takaisin Itäväylälle.

----------


## Duracell

Siinä tuli opastettua monta kertaa ihmisiä oikeaan suuntaan. Siihen en ota kantaa että oliko miten järkevä itään menevien pysäkkiratkaisu. Yksi hyvä puoli siinä oli, 59 ei kulje sunnuntaisin.

Toinen käyttökelpoinen asia olisi ollut se että isoilla metroasemilla (Rtori, Herttoniemi, Itäkeskus, Mellunmäki ja Vuosaari) olis ollu aina pari matkalipun tarkastajaa ja sillä omalla lukulaitteellaan olisivat tarkastaneet näyttöliput ja näin tarkastetut henkilöt olis tullu keskiovista sisään. Rahalla tai arvolla maksavat olis sitten tulleet etuovesta sisään.
Tämäkin olisi nopeuttanut huomattavasti toimintaa.

----------


## Dakkus

> Siinä tuli opastettua monta kertaa ihmisiä oikeaan suuntaan. Siihen en ota kantaa että oliko miten järkevä itään menevien pysäkkiratkaisu.


Mitenkä olisi ollut kilvittää länteen päin matkaavat bussit linjalle 99r, niinkuin rautatientori tai 99k niinkuin keskusta? Olisi ehkä hieman selventänyt asiaa muutamalle sellaiselle, jotka eivät osaa lukea linjakilven varsinaista tekstiä.

----------


## Duracell

Taitaa olla HSL joka määrittelee sen mitä kilvissä lukee. Tai ei ainakaan meillä kuljettajilla ole mitään sanavaltaa ko asiaan.

----------


## Dakkus

> Taitaa olla HSL joka määrittelee sen mitä kilvissä lukee. Tai ei ainakaan meillä kuljettajilla ole mitään sanavaltaa ko asiaan.


Tähän väliin voisin huomauttaa, etteivät kaikki tämän foorumin viestit ole ensisijaisesti juuri sinulle osoitettuja, eivät välttämättä edes silloin, kun niissä viitataan johonkin sanomaasi.

----------

